# Normierung



## Hello_World (11 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgende Frage:
Kann man Analogwerte (S7_1500) normieren in FS-Teil?
Vielen Dank
LG


----------



## Heinileini (11 Februar 2022)

Hello_World schrieb:


> Kann man Analogwerte (S7_1500) normieren in FS-Teil?


Was ist ein "FS-Teil"?


----------



## Hello_World (11 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was ist ein "FS-Teil"?


Fehlersicher


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2022)

Keine Erfahrung, aber es gibt ein FB179 "F_SCA_I".
Dies skaliert ein Analog Eingang in das F-Programm.

edit: FB179 "F_SCA_I" gehört zu Distributed Safety für S7-300. Keine Ahnung ob es eine ähliche Baustein in S7-1500 gibts.


----------



## blackpeat (11 Februar 2022)

Für die 1500 gibt es einfach einen SCALE (in der Safety), sollte in der Safety Bib sein. Kann aber seindas das erst ab einer bestimmten FW geht.


----------



## Hello_World (11 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Keine Erfahrung, aber es gibt ein FB179 "F_SCA_I".
> Dies skaliert ein Analog Eingang in das F-Programm.
> 
> edit: FB179 "F_SCA_I" gehört zu Distributed Safety für S7-300. Keine Ahnung ob es eine ähliche Baustein in S7-1500 gibts.


Vielen Dank,
ja, das Skalieren finde ich in der Umwandler-Bibliothek. Ich möchte aber die Analogwerte zuerst normieren, also von 4-20mA in Real-Werte und danach skalieren. Leider finde ich noch keine Funktion/ Anweisung, die dazu dient.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2022)

Das macht dir doch die SCALE Baustein.
LO_LIM und HI_LIM sind nicht 4 oder 20, sondern die Werte nach AD Wandlung. Normal ist das 0 und 27648.
Den Ausgangsparameter OUT ist ein Integer.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann gibt es in das F-Programm nur ganzzahligen Werte (Integers).


----------



## idtell (11 Februar 2022)

Real in FS ist meines Wissens nicht kompatibel, Herstellerunabhängig. Ist unsafe


----------

